# Boston Hills Rollcall



## wittdog (Jun 23, 2010)

Who is going?


----------



## The Giggler (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll be there.    

Have a safe trip to everyone traveling near and far.  Looking forward to seeing you all!


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jun 24, 2010)

me!!!


----------



## woodman3222 (Jun 25, 2010)

I will. To be a judge on sat.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jun 27, 2010)

woodman3222 said:
			
		

> I will. To be a judge on sat.




Was nice to see ya on Saturday, Woodman!  Thanks for dropping my my site!


----------



## woodman3222 (Jun 28, 2010)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> woodman3222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was nice to meet you. Hope you enjoyed your weekend and had a safe trip home.

Are you going to the comp in brockport at the end of july

www.brockportbbqfest.com


----------

